# Doing the impossible



##  (Oct 31, 2009)

When in doubt, wait for the inspector.  Note that the OSB planes with the shingles and not the sheathing.







Not really a code violation but it was a contractor so I made him frame a gable and eliminate the upside down boat look.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

Can you spell cluster?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

Roof leak! :lol:


----------



## brat (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

I bet he told you did thirty of them like that in ------ and there was no problem!  Why you pickin' on me?! :roll:


----------



##  (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

Brat,

I just get all warm and fuzzy when they tell me that they don't make me do it in......  I had one guy moaning about corrections tell me at least ten times, "Well they don't make me do that in Long Beach".  I finally told him he could make it easy on himself and either do the corrections or drag the house to Long Beach.


----------



## JBI (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

I've asked for addresses in the jurisdiction where they've done that type of (shoddy) work before. When they ask why I want to know, I tell them it's so I can go pull the files for those properties... Usually gets them going on the corrections.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

Wow, is all I got.


----------



## jim baird (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

The proximity of that service lateral is grandfathered I guess.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Doing the impossible

Do ya have to vent roofs in CA.? I mean other than the fire department venting!


----------

